# Akios reels and their founder....



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

While looking into a reel purchase to go with my CCP rod being built for me I remembered seeing a thread on this site about Akios reels. I've kept that idea in the back of my head for some time and recently decided to dig a little further. Part of what I found out was that a tackle shop owner "across the pond" is on the record as saying the Akios line is made by Omoto Reels. Having never seen or held an Omoto product, and not finding any rave reviews about them either, I figured I should just go straight to the source.

I found a contact email address on the Akios site and sent them an email simply asking if that was true about Omoto making the reels. What I got in return was pleasantly surprising. The founder of Akios, Simon Bradbury, as many of you many of you may know, was the head of design for Pure Fishing's round reels developement for 16 years. That is the parent company for Abu Garcia. Simon responded to me personally, and very quickly I might add. He confirmed that Omoto does indeed manufacture Akios reels, but to the specifications of Akios and not to Omoto. He pointed out that Omoto makes many of Abu's reels today and have for some time. He was very pleasant and not evasive at all, which to me said a lot about both him and his company.

http://www.akiosfishingtackle.com/

There is a terrific video on Youtube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9WoKZcoNJ0) from who I believe is the guy in Texas who owns Breakaway, and he is speaking very highly of the fit and finish of the reels. The vid shows him taking some apart and comparing them to Abu's side by side and he clearly favors the Akios reels.

That said, and with the price you can expect to pay for a used Abu 7500 CT C3, my money will probably go to an Akios. If it does, I'll surely let you all know what I think of them.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Reel*

It is allways cool to see something diffrent. It is all about what works for you. If you catch drum on it it works. If you don't it does not. Distance reels are not usually a good chouce for fishing. With a blue 7500 I know I can cast in the rain into a 20 mph. wind in the dark while drunk and catch a Drum without even thinking about blowing up.There are other great reels out there as well. My advice would be buy what the guys that are catching fish are useing. The new Penn is what I have seen a lot of fish caught on this year. With that said that reel you are looking at may be the greatest Drum reel made. One thing for sure. You will find out if you buy one. I have a sweet 700 Calcutta that has been built by Ryan White that has ceramic bearings that is the real deal. It is the fastest 700 you will ever see. The 700 Calcutta might be the most underrated Drum reel out there. Those things will handle Big Drum and Rays and Cobia day in and day out. Every reel is smooth out of the box. After a couple dozen Cobia and Rays the size of a car hood you will know what it is made of. All my 700 Calcutta's are like butter.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Where are they made?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Omoto-Kumasama is the parent company, and the reels are made in Taiwan. The owner of Omoto was once the main engineer for Shimano reels, so apparently Omoto knows how to make a reel. The biggest knock I've been able to find against Omoto, who in addition to making some of the older Abu reels has made some of Penns stuff, is that they are usually a few ounces heavier than other comparable reels. Materials? Who knows?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i dunno about a company whose "bragging picture" on the top of the page is a dogfish haha


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeep, Talk to Ronn on this board. He is Texas located[I believe and has the Akios] He mentioned he likes his very much.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

im pretty sure they use plated/brass side covers{aka chrome rockets and a few other abus}........while more resistant to corrison they do add the weight.........maybe even the cage itself


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I've been using Omoto reels for some time now. Not the Akios, but stock Omoto reels. They are decent, right out of the box!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

chris storrs said:


> i dunno about a company whose "bragging picture" on the top of the page is a dogfish haha


Chris , that's a Tope , highly sought after fast shark in UK .Grow to about 80lbs .
Although they do like their Dogfish aka fish and chips too .


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i stand corrected


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Connman said:


> Although they do like their Dogfish aka fish and chips too .


In the States it's marketed under the name Cape Shark.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I posted in the Marketplace that I can get my hands on a few Akios 757 CTM reels for $100 U.S. from a guy on Ebay. The shipping is $10/reel so if anyone is interested let me know soon!


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually got to email back and forth about the 757 CTM reel that I bought from UK with Simon. He was very helpful and he even sent me a spare spool for my 757 ctm reel. I thought I had issue with bent shaft on my reel because it made grinding noise when I pulled line out. Turns out the thumb screws needed to be tighten with a screw driver instead of just finger force. My 757 CTM comes with mag control dial and it is super super smooth. Drag is very smooth and offer wide range of adjustment. Casting is also as good as my smaller abu 6500 rocket MKII reel. Now that is impressive on the 7500 size reel. This stock 757 ctm reel casts as far as my custom Foran 7500 reel with abec 5 ceramic bearings. The clicker is very loud and firm. If you fish spooky fish this alarm might be a draw back since it takes more force to pull line out and fish will likely drop the bait. Quality is great. Nice dark chrome finish and no scratch or dings. Handle is comfortable also. I also have a 656 shuttle, it is the one with one piece extruded aluminum frame. It casts very very far and easy to control with that mag dial on the side of the reel. Drag is very smooth also. It has drag washers similar to carbontex. I left mine stock since it is very smooth and produce more than enough drag that I need for fishing. Over all I really like Akios. It has very high quality feel to it, like holding a chrome rocket with upgrades. And one thing that made this reel stronger than the abus of the same size are the over size spool shafts. These Akios has over size shaft and it looks very strong. The ball bearings that come with the reel offer pretty long spinning time and casting distance. If you like abu reel, try this reel and I think you will like it also.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ronn said:


> I actually got to email back and forth about the 757 CTM reel that I bought from UK with Simon. He was very helpful and he even sent me a spare spool for my 757 ctm reel. I thought I had issue with bent shaft on my reel because it made grinding noise when I pulled line out. Turns out the thumb screws needed to be tighten with a screw driver instead of just finger force. My 757 CTM comes with mag control dial and it is super super smooth. Drag is very smooth and offer wide range of adjustment. Casting is also as good as my smaller abu 6500 rocket MKII reel. Now that is impressive on the 7500 size reel. This stock 757 ctm reel casts as far as my custom Foran 7500 reel with abec 5 ceramic bearings. The clicker is very loud and firm. If you fish spooky fish this alarm might be a draw back since it takes more force to pull line out and fish will likely drop the bait. Quality is great. Nice dark chrome finish and no scratch or dings. Handle is comfortable also. I also have a 656 shuttle, it is the one with one piece extruded aluminum frame. It casts very very far and easy to control with that mag dial on the side of the reel. Drag is very smooth also. It has drag washers similar to carbontex. I left mine stock since it is very smooth and produce more than enough drag that I need for fishing. Over all I really like Akios. It has very high quality feel to it, like holding a chrome rocket with upgrades. And one thing that made this reel stronger than the abus of the same size are the over size spool shafts. These Akios has over size shaft and it looks very strong. The ball bearings that come with the reel offer pretty long spinning time and casting distance. If you like abu reel, try this reel and I think you will like it also.



If you mind me asking, what was the costs for your Akios 757 CTM?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Just be aware that the GR of the 757 is 4.3 to 1.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

AL_N_VB said:


> If you mind me asking, what was the costs for your Akios 757 CTM?


With all the shipping cost it turns out to be around $200 for the 757 and around $240 for the 656 CTM shuttle.


----------

